# besides email how can u contact uber



## xsolo23 (Nov 6, 2014)

Besides email how can u contact uber


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

You can Tweet to your local Uber office @Uber_SC, but do not be hostile, or you might get deactivated.


----------



## xsolo23 (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't have a Twitter account


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Well get one. If you have a smart phone, it's a good App to have. You can keep up with all Uber developments with ease.

But there really is no way to contact Uber, other than email. And on Twitter you may not always get a response from Uber either.

I have two Twitter accounts. One is anonymous @chi1cabby, that I use for Uber related activities. The other one is my personal account.


----------



## xsolo23 (Nov 6, 2014)

Well i won't be nasty but would like to know why I haven't gotten paid


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

You are not going to get paid till next Thursday now, anyway. So you might as well try to resolve this via email.
Did you get a pay statement on Monday?
Have you received any deposits from Uber in the past...is your banking info in the vault correct?


----------



## xsolo23 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes i did get a statement and no this my first check


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Call your bank, sometimes direct deposits get put on hold...name misspelled, account # error etc


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

You can go down to the local Uber office... if there is one in your market.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Usually Uber (Rasier LLC for UberX) does a small deposit to verify the bank acc info. Uber uses Bill.com for processing payments. So check with your Bank first.


----------



## xsolo23 (Nov 6, 2014)

Ok I will try those things thanks


----------



## IEUber (Aug 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> You are not going to get paid till next Thursday now, anyway. So you might as well try to resolve this via email.
> Did you get a pay statement on Monday?
> Have you received any deposits from Uber in the past...is your banking info in the vault correct?


The same thing has happened to me I completed my last trip on the first of this month I got my pay statement on Monday and I still have not received my direct deposit (I've been paid in the past)


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

This is how !







Anymore silly questions


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

You make contact with Uber every day by kissing it's ass and sucking its **** for free. Oops, I almost forgot the third way, uber screws you royally.


----------



## Uber_Stephanie (Oct 6, 2014)

Had the same problem. This is what they told me, now no more issues.


----------



## Salthedriver (Jun 28, 2014)

I found homing pigeons and smoke signals work the best


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

I just call...........Hello ?,....







Don't laugh it's a step up from what we have now !


----------

